# Lyft: False Driver Allegations/Reports by a passenger



## Irie612

Hello, 

So I just recently started driving for Lyft as it just came to our city last week. I have only completed 6 rides and have about 1.5 hours of driving time under my belt. 

Today, I received an email from the Lyft Critical Response Line. Somebody accused me of having an "unapproved" or "unknown" passenger in the car with me while online driving with Lyft. The rep then told me if I get more of these, I will be terminated as a driver. 

This is completely and utterly false. I did not have anybody else in the car with me other than myself, and the passenger / their guests when I gave rides. I made sure to only allow the maximum amount of people in my car I can legally carry.

My question is... why did this happen? Did I actually do something wrong, or was this in error? Or did one of my passengers actually want to complain against me? 

How can I prevent this from happening again? How can I defend myself? 

I emailed the Lyft representative back explaining this report was untrue. I have not received a response. 

There is a screen shot of the email attached to this post. 

Any feedback you have for me is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Old Smokey

Irie612 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I just recently started driving for Lyft as it just came to our city last week. I have only completed 6 rides and have about 1.5 hours of driving time under my belt.
> 
> Today, I received an email from the Lyft Critical Response Line. Somebody accused me of having an "unapproved" or "unknown" passenger in the car with me while online driving with Lyft. The rep then told me if I get more of these, I will be terminated as a driver.
> 
> This is completely and utterly false. I did not have anybody else in the car with me other than myself, and the passenger / their guests when I gave rides. I made sure to only allow the maximum amount of people in my car I can legally carry.
> 
> My question is... why did this happen? Did I actually do something wrong, or was this in error? Or did one of my passengers actually want to complain against me?
> 
> How can I prevent this from happening again? How can I defend myself?
> 
> I emailed the Lyft representative back explaining this report was untrue. I have not received a response.
> 
> There is a screen shot of the email attached to this post.
> 
> Any feedback you have for me is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


No co-pilot's other than GOD allowed. Leave kids, girlfriends, boyfriends, friends with benefits at home!!!


----------



## iUBERdc

Pax make up false allegations in an attempt to get a refund or future ride credit, driver livelihood be damned. There are absolutely no reprecussions for a false accusation, so pax figure why not complain about everything and hope something sticks


----------



## Irie612

Old Smokey said:


> No co-pilot's other than GOD allowed. Leave kids, girlfriends, boyfriends, friends with benefits at home!!!


Thank you. But like I said I didn't have any co-pilots



iUBERdc said:


> Pax make up false allegations in an attempt to get a refund or future ride credit, driver livelihood be damned. There are absolutely no reprecussions for a false accusation, so pax figure why not complain about everything and hope something sticks


Wow. Thank you. But there has to be a way to defend against these false accusations. It's not fair. Maybe a dash camera? Idk


----------



## iUBERdc

Irie612 said:


> Thank you. But like I said I didn't have any co-pilots


I trust you and believe you did not have someone in your car. This gig sucks big time because you can have false allegations thrown at you and there is almost no way to fight it. Hope you don't depend on it to feed your kids. Heard uber won't even look at camera footage of a ride to prove your innocence


----------



## Trump Economics

I concur -- get a dash cam with a YUGE sign. It deters passengers from making false allegations that they can later be sued for.

As for Lyft support, I won't waste my breath. You can't call something supportive when it's designed to intentionally inflict emotional instability.


----------



## Tese

Happens to everyone on occasion, especially if you didn't comply with a request to make extra stops; to allow too many people in the car; etc.

Make sure you report any minor incidents first, which sounds paranoid, but at least allows you to present your facts. The support team doesn't know what happened unless you explain.


----------



## Jagent

Just lie to Lyft. Tell them the pax is lying and you have dashcam video of the ride. They never ask to see it.


----------



## emdeplam

driving pax with buddy or GF is just bad form. cut it out


----------



## charmer37

These passengers will lie about anything, Good luck.


----------



## Luber4.9

iUBERdc said:


> I trust you and believe you did not have a someone in your care. This gig sucks big time because you can have false allegations thrown at you and there is almost no way to fight it. Hope you don't depend on it to feed your kids. Heard uber won't even look at camera footage of a ride to prove your innocence


Not true. I have submitted footage to them over a false accusation which they watched - you need a dash cam and a willingness to take the false accuser to court so you can sue them.

Lyft and Uber will hand over the pax info once a judge orders them to do so, and then you can sue the passenger who made a false accusation. It's fun. Really!


----------



## PrestonT

Irie612 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I just recently started driving for Lyft as it just came to our city last week. I have only completed 6 rides and have about 1.5 hours of driving time under my belt.
> 
> Today, I received an email from the Lyft Critical Response Line. Somebody accused me of having an "unapproved" or "unknown" passenger in the car with me while online driving with Lyft. The rep then told me if I get more of these, I will be terminated as a driver.
> 
> This is completely and utterly false. I did not have anybody else in the car with me other than myself, and the passenger / their guests when I gave rides. I made sure to only allow the maximum amount of people in my car I can legally carry.
> 
> My question is... why did this happen? Did I actually do something wrong, or was this in error? Or did one of my passengers actually want to complain against me?
> 
> How can I prevent this from happening again? How can I defend myself?
> 
> I emailed the Lyft representative back explaining this report was untrue. I have not received a response.
> 
> There is a screen shot of the email attached to this post.
> 
> Any feedback you have for me is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Have you picked up any Lyft Line?


----------



## LVC

Unfortunately it happens, false allegations from a pax trying to get a refund on their ride. 

I had an Uber X pax reported me for making them pay cash for their ride when they were charged for the ride through the app on their credit card. 

Of course Uber took their word for it and sent me nastygrams about possible deactivation for doing so because my account is not authorized to accept cash for ride payments.

I fought back and flat told them that is was not true, I've never made any pax pay cash for a ride. The only cash I accept is for tips.

Uber actually let me know who the rider was that made the false allegation. They were locals, I looked up the ride in my history and know exactly where they live, I remember them. 

I went back in my history and changed their rating to a 1* and I sent a message to Uber support explaining the reason for the change in rating.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

Stop taking line.

Problem solved.


----------



## Woohaa

Luber4.9 said:


> Not true. I have submitted footage to them over a false accusation which they watched - you need a dash cam and a willingness to take the false accuser to court so you can sue them.
> 
> Lyft and Uber will hand over the pax info once a judge orders them to do so, and then you can sue the passenger who made a false accusation. It's fun. Really!


1. Did you use the pax?

2. If so, what was the outcome?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Advice: get better at screening

Stop picking up trash!!!


----------



## swingset

You should have AT MINIMUM a good dash cam to protect yourself. This is exactly why.


----------



## JuniorSF

Maybe your pax can see dead people?!

On a serious note, most likely that pax is either:
1. False claims to get free ride
2. Thinks lyft regular instead of lyft line.


----------



## Irie612

emdeplam said:


> driving pax with buddy or GF is just bad form. cut it out


Hello?



Luber4.9 said:


> Not true. I have submitted footage to them over a false accusation which they watched - you need a dash cam and a willingness to take the false accuser to court so you can sue them.
> 
> Lyft and Uber will hand over the pax info once a judge orders them to do so, and then you can sue the passenger who made a false accusation. It's fun. Really!


Awsome thank you!! Haha I think I'm going to invest in a dash cam now



PrestonT said:


> Have you picked up any Lyft Line?


What is Lyft line? Lol


----------



## JimKE

PrestonT said:


> Have you picked up any Lyft Line?


Yep, that's my bet. The complaining pax ordered Line, but didn't want to share their ride...because, "It's all about *ME!*" When the ride was shared, they made a complaint to get their fare refunded.

And you can be assured they succeeded -- which they will brag about on Facebook, Snapchat, Instagram, etc, etc, for weeks. In the unlikely event that they have a live, face-to-face actual conversation with another human, they will work it into the discussion somehow.

Dashcam is the only answer, unless you want to take a camera shot from your phone of every ride.


----------



## LA#1x3

Irie612 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I just recently started driving for Lyft as it just came to our city last week. I have only completed 6 rides and have about 1.5 hours of driving time under my belt.
> 
> Today, I received an email from the Lyft Critical Response Line. Somebody accused me of having an "unapproved" or "unknown" passenger in the car with me while online driving with Lyft. The rep then told me if I get more of these, I will be terminated as a driver.
> 
> This is completely and utterly false. I did not have anybody else in the car with me other than myself, and the passenger / their guests when I gave rides. I made sure to only allow the maximum amount of people in my car I can legally carry.
> 
> My question is... why did this happen? Did I actually do something wrong, or was this in error? Or did one of my passengers actually want to complain against me?
> 
> How can I prevent this from happening again? How can I defend myself?
> 
> I emailed the Lyft representative back explaining this report was untrue. I have not received a response.
> 
> There is a screen shot of the email attached to this post.
> 
> Any feedback you have for me is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Join the club man. U did something to piss off one of ur PAx. 
This happened to me cuz I refused to drop off PAx right in front of the door.
He emailed uber saying my car smelled like weed. Which was totally false.

With Lyft same thing one of my drunk PAx didn't like what I had to say or took it the wrong way. He sent a false report which he knew would get me suspended.


----------



## NYCTLC

Get yourself one of these blackvue DR650S-2CH and problem will be solved.

I got it Day 1, I started driving.

There has never been one negative remark and my rating is steady at 4.9.

When pax gets in the vehicle and sees a dash-cam, they know what time it is.


----------



## LA#1x3

NYCTLC said:


> Get yourself one of these blackvue DR650S-2CH and problem will be solved.
> 
> I got it Day 1, I started driving.
> 
> There has never been one negative remark and my rating is steady at 4.9.
> 
> When pax gets in the vehicle and sees a dash-cam, they know what time it is.


That's awesome man glad to hear that cam working for u.

In LA when they see dash cam they freak out. Privacy issues, or they just don't want to be video typed. Leave bad reviews


----------



## Luber4.9

LA#1x3 said:


> That's awesome man glad to hear that cam working for u.
> 
> In LA when they see dash cam they freak out. Privacy issues, or they just don't want to be video typed. Leave bad reviews


Too bad babies - your rating will survive


----------



## LA#1x3

Luber4.9 said:


> Too bad babies - your rating will survive


Trust I don't give a shit about my rating. It's not 4.6 plus I'm not new driver. But I do worry about PAx falsely reporting stuff that they know will get U suspended or deactivate


----------



## NYCTLC

Yeah, I can careless about the rating, I just can't see myself getting deactivated because of a falsified message sent to the Ride Share app companies by the pax.


----------



## joewatt

FWIW, the Uber forum here has a discussion about dash cams with several models recommended - can't find it right now tho -


----------



## KellyC

iUBERdc said:


> Pax make up false allegations in an attempt to get a refund or future ride credit, driver livelihood be damned. There are absolutely no reprecussions for a false accusation, so pax figure why not complain about everything and hope something sticks


I see now that this is true ...


----------



## PepeLePiu

With a dash camera you can turn things around, you will be safe from this kind of accusations and that leads to more peace of mind. Even if you buy a cheap one, as long as the pax sees it, there will be very unlikely to report you for anything like that to get a free trip.
Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## stoddardmike478

Jagent said:


> Just lie to Lyft. Tell them the pax is lying and you have dashcam video of the ride. They never ask to see it.


I bet if drivers threaten with getting a attorney and sue them for slander and drivers win case in court i bet things will change to hell with arbitration btw a attorney can get a court order uber and Lyft will have no choice but to present who filed false report


----------



## Daisey77

stoddardmike478 said:


> I bet if drivers threaten with getting a attorney and sue them for slander and drivers win case in court i bet things will change to hell with arbitration btw a attorney can get a court order uber and Lyft will have no choice but to present who filed false report


Well unless you opted out of arbitration, there's really no way around it after you've been activated for 30 days. However small claims court is an option. You have to sue Jane Doe and subpoena Uber for the information


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow

1. Pax can see the death
2. Pax got a free ride after falsely report you.

Most likely is 2.


----------

